# Dish 811: DVI or Component?



## absolutic (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello

I currently have my Dish 811 connected through component outputs, because the DVI connection on my plasma is occupied by an upconverting dvd-player. The reason is, I've found that, at least in my experience, difference between DVI and component connection on a DVD-player is generally more significant than the difference between DVI and components on a HDTV broadcast.  

I have not tried it with the 811 box because it would require some furniture moving. But I will if it is a major difference. Unfortunately, the 811 box, it says in the manual, cannot output HD picture from DVI and Component at the same time, so it is hard to quickly switch back and forth to determine if the difference is significant. Plus it would also depend on a type/resolution of an individual display at issue. Nevertheless, for those of you who tried both connections, is DVI much better on this box?


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

Both component video and DVI can transfer 720p and 1080i HD and most folks cannot visually detect a difference between component video and HDMI/DVI at 1080i unless there is a quality difference with the cables themselves (and I can tell you from some limited testing of a few different HDMI/DVI cables that there is a difference in quality). However, with a few HD TVs (for example the 50-in wide-screen Panasonic rear-projection LCD I have) a component video input connection can only reliably reproduce 720p while HDMI/DVI on the same set does full 1080i HD with a noticably better picture than the 720p. So one needs to know one's TV. You may also be interested to know that some of the new line of Denon A/V receivers automatically up-convert analog signal inputs to HDMI/DVI output so one can plug in basically any type of video cable (RCA composit, S-video, component) as an input from multiple video sources (Sat, DVD, VHS, ect.) and have a single digital HDMI/DVI video cable connection to the TV. Pretty slick, but the least expensive Denon unit with this capability retails for about $1400.


----------



## absolutic (Dec 6, 2005)

rdopso said:


> Both component video and DVI can transfer 720p and 1080i HD and most folks cannot visually detect a difference between component video and HDMI/DVI at 1080i unless there is a quality difference with the cables themselves (and I can tell you from some limited testing of a few different HDMI/DVI cables that there is a difference in quality). However, with a few HD TVs (for example the 50-in wide-screen Panasonic rear-projection LCD I have) a component video input connection can only reliably reproduce 720p while HDMI/DVI on the same set does full 1080i HD with a noticably better picture than the 720p. So one needs to know one's TV. You may also be interested to know that some of the new line of Denon A/V receivers automatically up-convert analog signal inputs to HDMI/DVI output so one can plug in basically any type of video cable (RCA composit, S-video, component) as an input from multiple video sources (Sat, DVD, VHS, ect.) and have a single digital HDMI/DVI video cable connection to the TV. Pretty slick, but the least inexpensive Denon unit with this capability retails for about $1400.


Thanks for the comments. Now the key about DVI to DVI connection of course is that you have digital signal into digital signal without converting it to analog and then back to digital as with other signals. With the new line of Denon receivers then you would be taking an analog signal (composite, S-Video, component) and upconverting it to a digital connection. That does not sound good at all. THe goal of DVI is to keep the signal digital without additional conversion. But convinience-wise of course it is priceless because would only need to run a single wire from a receiver to the display.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

keep in mind HDTV broadcasts are true HD - 720p or 1080i, whereas until DVD-HD standard comes out, DVD and upconverted DVD is going to be lower res than HDTV.... so you may want to have that in the back of your head.

Also, you might want to consider getting a DVI A/B switchbox and get the best of both worlds.

On my Samsung 47" DLP, DVI looks WAAAAAY better than component regardless of the device I'm using.

Oh, and YMMV.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s absolutic

Yep.. Just as Logray said.. You mileage will vary. I saw a slight improvement over component with DVI on my 60" GWII. I would suggest doing a search. I know this topic has been covered a few times. Every time I have seen it opinions range from a big improvement to slight or none. 

Only true test is to give it a try...


----------



## absolutic (Dec 6, 2005)

thanks i did a search and read a bunch of threads on that issue. The answers are all over the board. I guess it also depends on the DVI cable used. Looks like 811 only has a single-link DVI output. My manual says that only DVI or Component can be used at the same time; I would just have to try. 

Another interesting discussion I've noticed is whether it would matter on the ED plasma. My plasma is a ED plasma (with Faroudja chip), but I know for a fact that 1080i setting always looks better than 480p on it. I think it has to do not only with the internal scaler but also with the fact that even ED plasma has 480X853 pixels, and in 480p setting you get 480X840. So you are missing the strip with 13 pixels. In 1080 or 720 you get these pixels occupied; with a good internal scaler, that might account for a visable difference. That is at least my explanation.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

why not get an a/b switchbox for dvi, then you can use both the hd receiver and your dvd player without having to swap cables around.


----------



## absolutic (Dec 6, 2005)

logray said:


> why not get an a/b switchbox for dvi, then you can use both the hd receiver and your dvd player without having to swap cables around.


this is true, i saw inexpensive manual dvi switches discussed on avsforum sometime ago. Would require me to get off my ass of course from time to time. Geffen DVI switches are priced out of my league.


----------



## absolutic (Dec 6, 2005)

update: i got a new dvi cable and installed it, and, contrary to what the manual says, my 811 is outputting HDTV through DVI and components at the same time. Switched back and forth back and forth for about 10 min and here is my conclusion: I cannot with my naked eye to ascertain any difference in picture quality between component and dvi picture from my 811: with the same pic settings on both DVI and Component input, the quality, to me, is exactly the same.


----------



## LaserMark4 (Nov 27, 2005)

My Dish Network 811 is finally feeding my Sony G70 CRT a 1080i signal....and it is a jaw dropping! What a picture on a 106" screen! I am delivering it via the 811's component out to a transcoder, which then passses straight through my Runco scaler via a VGA cable, and ultimately to the G70. 

Here's the rub-- when I change to any non-HD channel, the picture is marginal at best. When I hook up an SVHS cable from the 811 into the Runco, and I assume the Runco upscales the signal (720p), it actually looks better than the component signal passing straight through to the G70 on the standard def, non-HD channels. 

Here's my question-- what signal is the component feeding to the projector on standard definition, non-HD channels? Does the DVI outlet feed a differenct signal than the component outlet on non-HD channels, or would they be the same? The 811 manual says the DVI connection "will give you the highest quality video, both in standard definition and high definition." 

Just wondering if a DVI to VGA transcoder would have "passed through" directly to the projector and given me a better picture on standard definition than the using the component.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Component is feeding it what ever signal you have the 811 configured to do. So if you have it set to 1080i it will upscale to 1080i. Same goes with DVI output. There have been requests for a native pass-through option, but so far this enhancement has not happened. Not sure if the 211 has one, but the 811 definitely does not. 

People have reported anywhere from the same PQ for SD when using the 811 in 1080i vs svideo out to getting much better PQ letting the TV do the upscaling with SD. This is definitely a Mileage will vary scenario


----------



## LaserMark4 (Nov 27, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Component is feeding it what ever signal you have the 811 configured to do. So if you have it set to 1080i it will upscale to 1080i. Same goes with DVI output.


That makes sense-- I have mine set at 1080i, and the PJ certainly looks the best at that output on the HD channels. It's just that there's quite a great difference with the non-HD channels. I guess if I had never seen what HD can deliver on this thing, I would say the other channels are still not half that bad on such a large screen.

Addicted already at the higher quality, right?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The other tidbit is that SD was designed for a much smaller screen size. WHen you take a blow up SD to above 50" you are already stretching its limitations. I watch it at 60" and can't even imagine what it looks like at 100+"


----------



## LaserMark4 (Nov 27, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> The other tidbit is that SD was designed for a much smaller screen size. WHen you take a blow up SD to above 50" you are already stretching its limitations. I watch it at 60" and can't even imagine what it looks like at 100+"


I think the Runco scaler is definitely adding some quality over the 811, even using the S-video. I was just hoping I would not need to switch back and forth on the scaler/PJ when I transition from HD and SD. In the end, the picture from the 811 set at 1080i is still not half bad. Thanks for the clarification, Ron.


----------

